# Most expensive photographer



## shaunx (Nov 30, 2007)

Andreas gursky  is a German photographer known for the highly textured feel of his enormous photographs often using a high point of view.
  Gursky received a strong influence from his teachers,Hilla and bernd betcher, who are known for their distinctive method of systematically cataloging industrial machinery. This method is similarly found in Gursky's methodical approach to his photography.
  Before the mid 1990s, Gursky did not digitally manipulate his images. Today, however Gursky uses computers to edit his pictures and creates art in a larger space than the subject photographed. As of February 2007, Gursky holds the record for the highest price paid for a photograph for his work _99 Cent II Diptychon_ which sold for GBP 1.7 million (USD 3.3 million) at Sothebys London
  Gursky's photograph of the _Dance Valley_ festival near Amsterdam in 1995, depicts revellers facing a DJ stand in a large arena, with strobe lighting effects. The smoke pouring out looks like a hand holding the crowd in stasis. After producing that photo, Gursky has said that the only music he listens to is Techno music because its simple symmetry echos his own work while playing to a deeper more visceral emotion
:lmao::lmao:


----------



## Helen B (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is the Wikipedia article this post appears to have been copied from, with added mis-spelling of Becher.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Nov 30, 2007)

so the point of this post was...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2007)

OK, with shaunx's posts we *all* wonder ... about each and every one of them! Believe me, I have a keen eye on them (and waiting for his reply to my PM). Meanwhile ... oh well. Do whatever ... 

... perhaps leave them alone?


----------



## bace (Nov 30, 2007)

"OMG I FOUND THE INTERNET...IT CAN CUT AND PASTE!? WOWEEEEE."







...sorry i'll stop.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 30, 2007)

Enjoy the other examples of his (sole) knowledge of how to use the internet for information, but ... shhhhhhh. Never say a THING, ok???


----------



## Iron Flatline (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow. I thought the internet was only about recipes. I didn't realize it was also handy for research.


----------



## subimatt (Dec 3, 2007)

whats the internet?


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 3, 2007)

internerd?


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger (Dec 3, 2007)

Alex_B said:


> internerd?


 
That'd be a great screen name!


----------



## RKW3 (Dec 3, 2007)

Lol I think we should just ban shaun already, he doesn't seem like a positive part of the TPF community.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2007)

Why ban someone who has never returned after his Day Of Fame? :scratch: 

And he makes you  ... and isn't that something _positive_!?!?!


----------



## FrimpyEIBW (Dec 4, 2007)

subimatt said:


> whats the internet?


 
Not sure...I do know Al Gore ivented it, so it must help fight global warming.


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 4, 2007)

i like shaun (the sheep)


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2007)

I do, too! We even have a soft 3-D play Shawn (I would spell his name like this, for in "A Close Shave" he got shawn quite thoroughly!!! ) in the house somewhere  Baaaaaah!


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 4, 2007)

I also like "Shaun of the Dead"! Brilliant movie ... and cute girl 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shaun_of_the_Dead



LaFoto said:


> I do, too! We even have a soft 3-D play Shawn (I would spell his name like this, for in "A Close Shave" he got shawn quite thoroughly!!! ) in the house somewhere  Baaaaaah!



shaun the sheep official site:
http://www.shaunthesheep.com/

jump with shaun game:
http://www.shaunthesheep.com/games/woolyjumper/

one of the episodes:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/1744032


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 4, 2007)

O-Keee ... Shaun with "u" ... anything is o-keee tonight. Just anything. (Time for bed! *My* bed. *My OWN*. [Almost] alone! :er: )


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 5, 2007)

subimatt said:


> whats the internet?



"The internet is a tool used the world over to ***** about movies and share pornography with one another".

...or something like that.

I havent' seen jay and silent bob strike back in quite a while...



FrimpyEIBW said:


> Not sure...I do know Al Gore ivented it, so it must help fight global warming.



Al Gore did NOT invent the internet....lmfao


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 5, 2007)

I think I'm gonna sell a photograph for $3 million. Oh yeah, I will. You know, just gotta have a few things happen first:
1)I need skills.
2)I need to find someone with $3 million and no brain.


----------

